# Headcanons for Animal Crossing



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

It's that simple. Post a headcanon about a character from the series.
Marshal is evil!
Pecan is some sort of princess!
Maple is a bookworm!
Friga is a fashionista!
Lolly is an animal worker!
Ava likes apples!
Charlise loves stunts!
Rosie parties hard!
Penelope and Broccolo are an item!
See?


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jan 19, 2015)

In 3-7 years, Bob is going to have so many subscribers on YouTube that he and Pewdiepie will be competitors.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Mitzi is British. That might be why she's never heard of certain things.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Jan 22, 2015)

My headcanons revolve mostly around Zell, because he's awesome.
- Zell and Fauna are in an on-and-off relationship.
- Zell buys tea from Europe because he went there on vacation once and fell in love with the tea there.
- KK Slider and Zell probably played together in an acoustic band before Zell had to move away from him
- Shari is either a time traveller or a glitch in space-time.
- and Yuka is secretly a bug fanatic, and acts scared of bugs just to keep up appearances.


----------



## Telepathy (Jan 22, 2015)

Maple loves maple syrup~


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

About Pit, Pecan, and Marshal...




Spoiler: This one's too big



Pit is the only one capable of turning Smashville in the direction it's been in, and thus, the only one capable of saving it should it be in danger... and this danger that's been foretold only the most experienced of prophets, who noticed changes in the weather, happens to be a certain white squirrel. Another who's in certain danger is the fair maiden Pecan, who is the most beautiful one to grace this universe.

Pecan is capable of controlling the Helenite amulet's immense power, and is blessed by the goddess Nayru to be highly skilled in understanding many foreign languages, thus earning her position as the Triforce of Wisdom.

Pit is eager to do most actions that would require the use of wings, and is proud of his mayoral status, thanks to the goddess Farore, this capability earning his right to be the Triforce of Courage.

Marshal is ruthless, relentless, and resilient, having negatively affected Smashville in many ways, thanks to his powerful magic given to him by the goddess Din at his request, making him the Triforce of Power.

The Lilies of the Valley and the Golden Roses are gifts from the three goddesses, explaining their tremendous magical properties that, when combined, give the wielder an intense magical prowess.

The ones chosen to be the Six Sages are in order.

Static, one of Old Smashville's former residents, is the Sage of Light, and awakened as a Sage when investigating the ruins of Old Smashville.

Penelope, a shy mouse with a bow, is the Sage of the Forest, and became a Sage as she was exploring the outskirts of Smashville.

Deirdre, a somewhat hot-tempered doe, is the Sage of Fire, and turned out to be a Sage when running errands in her current town's shopping district.

Nibbles, one of Old Smashville's best fisherfolk, is the Sage of Water, and realized she was a Sage as she was fishing in the river.

Biskit, Pit's best friend, is the Sage of Shadow, and awakened as a Sage when he realized he had survived the fall from the seaside cliff.

Mathilda, a kangaroo, is the Sage of Spirit, and became a Sage as she was traveling around the world, looking for a place to settle down.

The Temples are spread across the map, and can be found in the following places:

The Light Temple is locked in the basement of Pit's old home.

The Forest Temple is somewhere in the outskirts of Smashville.

The Fire Temple is hidden deep within Deirdre's current town.

The Water Temple is located somewhere in the river.

The Shadow Temple is right below the seaside cliff.

The Spirit Temple is near the island where Tortimer resides.

And once the Medallions combine, the rainbow bridge will guide Pit to victory, and the world shall no longer be under Marshal's rule.


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 23, 2015)

Lucky must have been lucky, but how?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 23, 2015)

Merengue is actually a hippo. While working at her family bakery, she came to the conclusion that she just really wanted to be a rhino. Using the only things around (frosting and a giant strawberry) she made herself a horn and began a new life as a rhino. Every night, usually well after dinner, she wipes off the berry and frosting into a bowl and enjoys some dessert. Hey, why let it go to waste? The next morning when she wakes up, she re-applies the ingredients with such accuracy and craftsmanship that nobody can even tell the difference. At one point, she considered growing a horn through surgical means; it's just too expensive.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 23, 2015)

Cherry now has considerations to turn every single fruit black, in reflection of her recent alliance with the nefarious organization, oWn. Sooner or later, she'll realize she was tricked into joining the dark side.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

...Bump.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Rebump.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Merengue is actually a hippo. While working at her family bakery, she came to the conclusion that she just really wanted to be a rhino. Using the only things around (frosting and a giant strawberry) she made herself a horn and began a new life as a rhino. Every night, usually well after dinner, she wipes off the berry and frosting into a bowl and enjoys some dessert. Hey, why let it go to waste? The next morning when she wakes up, she re-applies the ingredients with such accuracy and craftsmanship that nobody can even tell the difference. At one point, she considered growing a horn through surgical means; it's just too expensive.



lol to this, I think that Merengue lived in Africa and was hunted by poachers. She got into a nasty poaching accident and lost her horn! so to avoid being in the african savannah from then on she turned to cooking and has a nice personality. To hide the shame of losing her horn she has replaced it with cream and a strawberry


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Now, for some Tropes that fit the characters.

Marshal is a Large Ham because every scene he's in turns out dramatic, even that fateful Roost encounter. He also happens to be a Knight of Cerebus because he can turn a seemingly ordinary worktime into... Y'know...

Pecan fits the Damsel in Distress Trope because back when she lived in Old Smashville, she would get kidnapped during rainy weather. She's also a Love Interest for reasons involving Pit.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a lot <3
(mainly just for my town, though)
My favorite one is that Apple and Simon used to date but then broke up but are still super best friends.  Simon still flirts with her off and on, but she usually just ignores him.
Lyman moved out of town after I said I was stronger than him, so it made him feel very self-conscious and didn't want to show it.
Francine and Gaston are best friends


----------



## Jou (Jan 25, 2015)

Snake is super perky and helpful and runs laps every day to pick up trash and things of the like
because of this everyone knows when he isn't feeling well because there's trash everywhere and no pink rabbit to be seen

Bam/Fauna have a love affair and Diana writes best-selling novels about it

Ruby fits the "animu teenage idol" trope


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)

My headcanon for Dozer not appearing in any game past AFe+ is he slept so much.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 26, 2015)

And another one is...

Penelope's bow is prehensile!


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 26, 2015)

Rodeo's eyes aren't really red. He has special color contacts that he uses to prevent himself from rampaging every time he sees something red. Or he's just stoned all the time, thus explaining the red eyes, laid-back attitude and munchies.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Rodeo's eyes aren't really red. He has special color contacts that he uses to prevent himself from rampaging every time he sees something red. Or he's just stoned all the time, thus explaining the red eyes, laid-back attitude and munchies.



FACT: Bulls don't actually go crazy every time something red is there. They're actually colorblind, and red looks good on a matador's cape.


----------



## Loyce (Jan 27, 2015)

i have so many for my town oh man--

like my mayor was so freaked out by rover just coming over to him that he lied and said the next stop was his, ended up mayor.

coco actually judges everyone in the town but because she acts so sweet and has no eyes, no one suspects a thing. my mayor is really fond of her because of this; he doesn't realise she's judging him for being such a neet.

ruby and genji are dating. they even live right next to each other and are always at each other's houses. she's actually more of a weeaboo than he is. 

fang and pietro are total bros. more than bros? we just don't know. 

back when flora was still around, phoebe had a massive crush on her. she's still pretty heartbroken.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe...

Maybe Stinky is called that because of the way he smells.


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

Headcannons:
● Most lazy villagers can't cook, or at least not well. Especially Erik and Beau.
● Smug villagers are all talk. When it comes to dating, they have _no_ idea what to do or how to act, and end up getting flustered easily and do cute endearing things such as bashfully thrusting flowers into their partner's hands [paws, hooves...]
● Snooty villagers are typically very jealous of everyone else because they're insecure about themselves.
● Cranky villagers like Kabuki and Chief enjoy Chai tea in the morning.
● Blathers has his own library and enjoys curling up on a perch with a good book during the night.
● Tom Nook takes a lot of your bells and becomes a successful business man because growing up he was poor and struggled to make ends meet, especially when it came to caring for his Nephews.
● Reese and Cyrus built their own house and filled it with their own customized furniture, all of which made for each other as gifts.
● Lucky and Ahnka are actually quite old and do not age, and Lucky has had a crush on Ahnka since they had met as young kitten and pup.
● Tom Nook and Redd grew up together and would constantly "sell" things to their neighboring friends. They developed a rivalry this way and it holds true today.
● Bruce and Zell are siblings.
● The wolves are their own pack and set out in different towns to find a place they believe could be their forever home.
● Tom Nook has a crush on Harriet.​


----------



## aliscka (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay, okay, I'm a stupid huge dork and I've come up with a superhero themed town. If you look in my Bunnyhop City signature, then you'll see!

So here we go...

-Kid Cat is a major WEEB. You cannot possibly get more weeb this cute little dork.

-Agent S is his childhood friend and almost as weeb-y as him, though her desire to appear as the 'cool' and 'collected' superhero means she makes better attempts at normalcy... still a huge weeb, tho. Also has a huge thing for Marshal.

-Big Top accidentally became a part of the super duo (making it a super trio) when he caught Kid Cat and Agent S spying on Ankha, who they believed was planting a pitfall in front of Freya's house (she was.) Now he kinda just hangs around and provides snacks.

-Ankha is the villain. She uses her "dark magic" to do all sorts of nefarious things, like planting pitfalls in front of people's doors and cursing people with bad luck for a day, and has a pretty serious frenemy relationship type thing with Freya.

-Lucky is Ankha's sidekick. Basically useless tho. Has an on again, off again thing with Daisy.

-Daisy is Agent S's best friend and really likes Lucky but is scared of Ankha.

-Tammy is fearless and will totally kick your butt if she has to. The super trio keep trying to recruit her but Tammy says no (mainly because she thinks they're cute, but kind of lame.)

-Marshal? Don't even get me started on this flirtatious little *******. He's obsessed with playing mysterious and hard-to-get and he and Agent S have been chasing each other back and forth for years now. Totally gonna get married one of these days.

-Freya is sassy but classy and not at all trashy but has a really bad habit of gossiping and she knows it. It's 'kay though because she's fine. She likes to flirt with Marshal to annoy Agent S.


----------



## annabeth (Jan 28, 2015)

so I have lolly and punchy in my town and I was talking to chief the other day and he implied that lolly  and ounchy..might be an item... and honestly, that's really cute and I totally ship it! like, theyre both cats, lolly seems like the girlfriend that bakes her boyf pies and puts flowers in his hair while he sleeps and punchy probably like cuddling with her and doing cheesy crap like bringing her out to eat every week and picking flowers just for her and acting like he didn't try so hard to make her happy when he actually did... 
omg im shipping animals gross I know but its just rly cute admit it


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 28, 2015)

My headcanon is, Golden Roses and Lilies of the Valley are gifts from the 3 goddesses, hence their magical properties.


----------



## Maverick215 (Jan 28, 2015)

My head cannon is that the game is actually something akin to the matrix.  The human is the only "real" person in their respective village, and everyone else is just a program.  Humans are allowed to interact with each other as some form of group study by an unknown entity (or group).  And each new game is just an upgrade to the matrix world.  Every upgrade adds and changes so much that the human villager's world need to be reset for everything to work properly.  There is no "mom", the letters are just automated messages to help convince the humans that their world is real and they had some type of past before arriving to their current place of residence.

Got the idea when Luna mentions that she's going to convert your memories into data and upload them to the internet.  If thats not cyberpunk, I don't know what is. 


TLDR: Luna slips up and reveals Animal Crossing is actually the matrix.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 29, 2015)

My headcanon is that Beau and Lopez are brothers. :3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 29, 2015)

Tammy is such a showoff.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 29, 2015)

Champ and Porter are either related or the exact same animal. c:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 29, 2015)

Kit is Conker.

Conker was tired of his newfound rulership, so he decided to become a villager.


----------



## Chrom (Jan 31, 2015)

Fauna and Diana are girlfriends, and Diana smothers Fauna in expensive first-edition copies of her favorite books. They're adorable.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

Golden Roses lead to good fortune.


----------



## squirelT (Feb 2, 2015)

Grizzly and Paula are the parents of Poncho. 
Paula is the one who named him but he takes more from Grizzly in what he likes and how he talks.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 2, 2015)

Sometimes, Pit will be sad for no reason. He's just pining over Biskit.


----------



## seanrc (Feb 2, 2015)

Jambette steals candy from babies.





And likes it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 3, 2015)

Besides, Deirdre is of Irish descent.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 27, 2017)

I imagine Diana as the rich girl in my town, possessing her own garden in which she lives in front of, with a clown sheep, Pietro, as her hired entertainer living at the south end of the garden. Pietro moved in at around the same time as the dog, Lucky, whom he killed possibly because of jealous affection towards Diana. (Lucky moved next door to her.) This is why he has a tear drop tattooed under his eye. I mean, Pietro says some devious things sometimes too... Nobody knows this about Pietro nor suspects anything though. But Diana definitely needs a hired hand for the garden, because as soon as she moved in at the north end of the garden, claiming it as hers, she disclosed that she can't garden well.

The rest of my town is pretty peaceful. Olaf is the oblivious and hopeless romantic who hits on all the girls, including the mayor. Lolly is a bookworm and extremely polite. Monty is a much older man who lives on the quiet side near the river, cultivating blue pansies and persimmons, minding his own business for the most part.


----------

